
Ask HN: How has being overweight impeded your career? - chubby_hner
A few colleagues mentioned that they felt their weight (one obese, another on the heavy side) was an important reason for their rejection after recent on-site interviews. I was just curious whether this is anecdotal or there is indeed discrimination against overweight people even among the coders (i.e., intellectual labor).<p>I know that some people forego certain job opportunities if the on-site interview involves long, uncomfortable flights.<p>Do you think your weight has affected your career adversely?
======
nellypat
Unfortunately, discrimination against overweight people exists and is well-
documented; however, as an overweight person, I doubt this type of
discrimination is as common as others such as racism... At least I haven't
experienced it as often.

